# The next HO Slot Car Club of NC event



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

UPDATE: We will resume racing on NEXT Sunday, Sept. 22nd on Lewis Wuori's track in New Hill, NC. Originally scheduled for the 15th but we have pushed it back one week to allow everyone a little more time to prepare. The address is 4711 Fairfield Road, New Hill, NC 27562 The doors will open at 9 AM and we'll start racing at 1 PM.
I hope to see everyone then!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

SUMMER'S OVER, LET'S RACE!

The next event will be on Lewis Wuori's track in New Hill, NC. We will be running 4 classes: BeachJets, Novice class(three choices of chassis), SRT's, and Super Stocks. The doors will open at 9 AM, Tech opens at 12PM, and we'll start racing at 1PM. We are going to have a full slate of racing scheduled for the day so be sure to be prepared.
If anyone has any questions please e-mail me at: [email protected] 

I hope to everyone next Sunday!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

